# Dark Angel books question



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Specifically can I read the two Dark Angel books that are part of the Heresy series as stand alone books or do I need to read them with the rest of the series?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

You can read them as stand alone books (the same with Legion), they're set pre-Heresy (or at least they are so far) so you won't be skipping any vital info per say.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah you can. but if you do that your basically throwing away the best books. The Dark Angels book for the heresy is crap. Its not just my opinion, but many people especially dark angels players were extremely disapointed. It was pretty crappy though. I wouldn't recommend you reading that book first if you were to ever read the heresy as a whole. It will just be a big disapointment. 
I think you would really like Angels of Darkness. Thats some good stuff. Anyway thats some fluff for yah


----------



## Salvor (Jul 7, 2008)

Definitely the weakest in the series and the one that moved the story on the least but definitely able to read them on a stand alone basis, mainly because of that reason. Here's hoping the next one will be better.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

The reason I asked is I recently dug my DA's out of mothballs and was looking for more fluff on the chapter. 

Thanks for everybodys replies


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

also try the new tales of heresy book theres a short story that ties in with angels of darkness


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

yah but its pretty much in Astelan's tale in the "Angels of Darkness." I was quite disapointed with that short story too. was he the same writer as the dark angels novel in the heresy series?


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

nope was a different writer i believe cant recall off hand who it was tho


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

hahaha. no just looked it up. Its the Same person. Gav Thorpe. Wow I hate bashing people so I'll just say he was chosen to write a hard storyline. The only way he will live off with redemption is if he writes the dark angels book in where it all happens. I mean he's written all the heresy type dark angels novels so he probably will. Angels of Darkness was good, so hes not a bad writer. However, Descent of Angels, and The Call of the Lion were shit. It told the reader little to nothing about them in the heresy, except for some characters, and what it was like before the emperor came to their planet.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Well...I for one like the Dark Angels so far in the Heresy...what does everyone want from the Dark Angels? We are looking at a Legion that is gonna tear itself apart...right down the middle. If it's just style and taste I can say that is fine...but the story and history (traditions etc are far more developed then most Legions so far.

So what was really wrong with the book/story?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Descent of Angels isn't that bad a book, Battle for the Abyss is most definitely the worst (a serious blip in Ben Counter's resume). DoA does compliment Angels of Darkness wonderfully, the short story in Tales of Heresy is a fine addition (note- Gav Thorpe did NOT write DoA) and I'm really looking forwards to Fallen Angels.

For those who whine about it not forwarding the Heresy- so? I don't remember seeing a manifesto stating that every book written in the HH series would be a direct continuation of the preceding title published, I for one am intrigued by the fall of the Dark Angels.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I disagree, that book had infliteration and made the story sound interesting. The introduction of some of the world eaters also made the book very interesting. So i give the story that. I would have liked to seen the battle where the ultramarines got wipped out to a pulp though
Back to descent. Well what did i expect... hmmm well firstly most of the story does not take place during the time of heresy. really weirdly written for a Heresy book. I gaurantee if one wanted to hear a legions story before heresy even before the finding of the primarchs, there are so many stories that are more interesting. This story had little to no action. If you want to know more statistics about the book you could read some book reviews. It really got pretty bad book reviews. Let alone this site, the poles have the Descent of Angels as being the worse. So my argument concluded.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Descent of Angels. Oh, I'm sorry... did you say "made of SUCK"? Well, seriously now, Descent of Angels appears to me to be a Dark Angels fan stroking the huge hard-on he has because of how fucking awesome the darkangelsarebecausetheyhavetheDeathwingAndOHMYGODTHE....UNNNNHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! *pant, pant, pant* was it good for you too?


To which the resounding chorus, it seems, is "NO!"


I'm appalled they're giving that guy another book to write about DA. Granted, they're actually doing things in Heresy-like circles, but FRICKIN STILL!!!! GAWD!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Descent of Angels isn't that bad a book, Battle for the Abyss is most definitely the worst (a serious blip in Ben Counter's resume). DoA does compliment Angels of Darkness wonderfully, the short story in Tales of Heresy is a fine addition (note- Gav Thorpe did NOT write DoA) and I'm really looking forwards to Fallen Angels.
> 
> For those who whine about it not forwarding the Heresy- so? I don't remember seeing a manifesto stating that every book written in the HH series would be a direct continuation of the preceding title published, I for one am intrigued by the fall of the Dark Angels.


Whats DoA? :shok: Is that another book. I know for a fact that Gav Thorpe wrote Angles of Darkness, Call of the Lion (short story), and Descent of Angels.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

xiawujing said:


> Descent of Angels. Oh, I'm sorry... did you say "made of SUCK"? Well, seriously now, Descent of Angels appears to me to be a Dark Angels fan stroking the huge hard-on he has because of how fucking awesome the darkangelsarebecausetheyhavetheDeathwingAndOHMYGODTHE....UNNNNHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! *pant, pant, pant* was it good for you too?
> 
> 
> To which the resounding chorus, it seems, is "NO!"
> ...


Agreed. I love when the Dark Angels fanatics freak out about "Angels of Darkess." They go like "NO! Dark Angels are loyal... even though all the evidence shows the are cowardly bastards who almost sided with horus and are actually hunting the "loyalists" from that time." Its like get over it! Dark Angels are scumb they might as well be not part of the imperium due to the fact they rarley actually protect the imperium. They have destroyed millions of innocent and loyal fighters for their own selfishness. They destroyed an entire fucken fleet of black templar... but who cares."

However, I am willing to give Gav Thorpe another chance. He showed his best work in Angels of Darkness. The battle Scene Astelan was portraying was pretty well written. So he's lucky. I'm not sure how they write the HH books. Whether there is a high authority over the books and how they will be made. Zahara I think (main character of Decsent of Angels) was the reason why that book was made. Its obvious hes Cypher the fallen marine. But instead of basically giving him a descent introduction just like Astelan in the "Call of the Lion", they decided to completley fucken bore us to death. Like God damn! Just write an idependent warhammer book like Angels of Darkness and let those fans fricken freak out about it being just fluff!


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey crawford why all teh hate towards the Dark Angels? I mean my understanding is one fallen angel said that the Lion waited to see who won the Heresy. Truth be told we don't really know what is going on, calling the chapter scum is a little harsh don't you think. 

The backround to the chapter is a little muddled, but as far as we know they are loyal and the codex certanly portysys them as loyal but again we don't know for sure, I'm taking a wait and see approach here.

And yes I am a Dark Angel player.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

figures. Dont hate all of them, because most of them don't don't even know what the hell is going on in their chapter just like the chaplain in AoD. I don't hate most of the fallen either. Or at least the ones that were not look for the "bigger bone" during the heresy.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Dark Angels currently aren't the whiny-est little bitches of "modern" times in 40K. Granted. They are trying to clean up their own mess. But ckcrawford is right, methinks, when he explains that they're going about it the wrong flippin' way.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Tbh i thought the DoA book was a bit out of place....same goes with the call of the lion. more worldeater books would be cool though


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> Tbh i thought the DoA book was a bit out of place....same goes with the call of the lion. more worldeater books would be cool though


DoA was just GW making sure you knew about the current cypher's character and what he was before the crusade by bashing it into your skull one page at a time. haha "the khorne way" if you will. "Call of the Lion" was bullshit to me cause i read Angels of Darkness so im like... so what. But Astellan is a fallen angel so its suppose to show that Astellan is a loyal space marine still. I think one would need to read Angels of Darkness to understand Astelan more. 

I hope they write a worldeaters book for the heresy. Thats one of the things i was kind of pissed of for the "tales of heresy." I felt GW was half fasting the stories of the worldeaters mainly to not take away the butchery and savagery concept of the legion. Most of the loyal world eaters in heresy novels were brave and fought with honor. Really cool individuals if i do say so myself. Unfortunatley they only gave out one name.

And if the rumours are true about some of the loyalist marines from the traitor legions finding the underground path then several of those marines are alive along with loken. But... only rumours of course


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Descent of Angels isn't that bad a book, Battle for the Abyss is most definitely the worst (a serious blip in Ben Counter's resume). DoA does compliment Angels of Darkness wonderfully, the short story in Tales of Heresy is a fine addition (note- Gav Thorpe did NOT write DoA) and I'm really looking forwards to Fallen Angels.
> 
> For those who whine about it not forwarding the Heresy- so? I don't remember seeing a manifesto stating that every book written in the HH series would be a direct continuation of the preceding title published, I for one am intrigued by the fall of the Dark Angels.


I Totally agree. 

Initially i was disappointed with Descent of Angels, firstly because i wasn't a great fan of the Dark Angels anyway but also because it didnt further the storyline.

The most logical explanation is that this book was needed to lay the foundations for a later book which developed the nature of the Fallen (the Upcoming 'Fallen Angels')

Battle for the Abyss was a fairly rubbish book in my opinion. It annoys me to this day how weak and pathetic the Word Bearers were portrayed. It seemed to have no relavence what-so-ever (DoA did in the sense it was leading up to and laid the foundations for Fallen Angels), and there obviously wont be a follow up to it, so all in all BftA is crap!! :good:

----------------------------

I also agree you cannot call the Dark angels traitors (how ever much i want them to be!!) based on the story of a Fallen. If anything that just proves the fallen believed they were the loyalists and the lionite angels were the traitors - this doesn't make it true.

The truth is we dont know what is really going on! and until Fallen Angels is released we wont, maybe still not even then. I very much doubt the Lion will be betrayed as a traitor, imagine all those pissed off Dark Angels players!


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Word Bearers, World Eaters, and Dark Angels all need better HH books.

Agreed?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

yes... but i think a lot of legion need better or more books. I know some of them just don't have much or their legions are just boring. But im looking forward to "Salamander." So i bet they will make something for everybody even the white scars. but they are still taking their sweet ass time


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow for someone who is so vocally obnoxious you sure don't do your homework (or even glance at the front cover of the book you're trashing), Mitchell Scanlon wrote Descent of Angels NOT Gav Thorpe.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

:biggrin:

ive heard there is going to be 25 HH books all in all, can any1 else confirm or at least say they've heard this aswell?! (prove im not imagining it!)

I imagine the Siege of Terra will be a trilogy. and im guessing one will be from the perspective of the White Scars/Imperial Fists, one from Horus' again, and another one!  

We know the Space Wolves are getting theirs in the upcoming "Prospero Burns", and there is ment to be a second Prospero book coming out from the perspective of the Thousand Sons.

Blood Angels and Ultramarines still need theirs i guess. 

A novel based on the trap at the Signus Cluster from the Blood Angels perspective would be good.

a bit fftopic: there!


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

BA, IW, and NL would settle my thirst for more HH books.


----------

